# Need ur Urgent Help.....



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

hi,

I am from India and working as Sr. Software Engineer (did my master in computer application). I have total 3.2Yrs of exp. I am in the field of Java/J2ee and c#.

I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent 175 visa and wish to go for ACS which is first step for Australian Immigration.

Consulted some immigration agent for the same and now i am in confuse state. some agent says i need to have 4yrs of exp to become eligible before i apply or they will apply on my behalf for ACS assessment whereas sone agent says i can apply now with 3.2 yrs o exp.

I thought contacting an agent will make my work easy where as in this situation they put up me in confusion.

so request you all to plz provide me info on the same. Can i count my 6 months project trainee period to my total exp as agents have/gave diff opinion on this and 3.2 is without adding 6 months.

I really need you thought as i already spent almost two months on this.

Help much Appreciated.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid that if the ACS asks for, say, 3 years relevant experience before applying then that's what you'll have to have.

Check out the ASCO definitions 1220.0 - Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO) Second Edition, 1997 Find the job description that fits you and it will tell you how many years experience you'll need (I can find Software Designer but not Software Engineer).

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes they need 4 years of relevant experience. My husband too has got his ACS assessment done and our lawyer told us clearly that it has to be 4+ for you to qualify. and considering 3.2 years experience that you have, even if you add the 6 months to it, you still are short of a few months, so best for you would be to wait, gather all papers, it would take time for you to manage everything together, reference letters etc would take forever, and they have to be in a format stating the hierarchy etc and where you stand in it, your roles and responsibilities etc. all these would take time, and maybe by the time u r ready for the application, you are 4+ yrs with ur experience.
there are a couple of agents on this site, they can suggest as well I guess
anj


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Dolly

when u say ACS will ask for 3yrs of experience then i already have.

@anj1976, 
i guess u have done a great home work as i can see u are able to provide the guideline

i met an agent y'day here in bangalore as i work in bangalore......
i wanted to know whether i can add my 6month project trainee period in my exp. or not and understood she does not know.

what i understand, i need to have 4 yrs which i will have by dec-08 if i include 6 months of my project trainee. 

could you please help me on the following....

1. can i add 6 months in my exp.?

2. can i go for ACS assessment before 4yrs of exp.? if yes then for how long ACS assessment will be valid? 

anj1976.....can i have ur contact no. or mail id provided if u r comfortable. 

Thnaks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe that usually a trainee period is not counted as experience. The experience is once you've qualified. 

We have a few agents on the forum (such as Alan Collett) and you can check with one of them.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

When I quoted 3 years, that was an example. For software designer ACS asks for 5 years experience. It will all depend on which job description you will be applying under.

I'm in agreement with Karen, I pretty certain that a trainee period will not count. 

Dolly


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

I consulted an registered agent in Bangalore and he said if i have worked at least 20hrs in a week and if my company gives in writing for the same then this will be consider as an experience. 

since i have spent 6 months in the same company where i am currently working, i guess getting in company letter head is not an issue. 

@ Dolly..... i am software developer (Java,J2ee and C#) and writing SRS, Design doc and writing code is my job profile. 

i really appreciate your input but still not sure whether i can go ahead in dec to start the process

@Alan Collett..... any input from you will be highly appreciated and welcome.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

@anj1976....

can i have your lawyer contact no.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now, my lawyer is in perth, he is good and fast. he too is an indian, infact u take my reference when u talk to him. the site is Australian Migration Agent,Visa Processing Services,Skilled Migration to Australia all contact details r in the website. name is atul.

we planned to do things on our own but since we always need a push, we thought might as well hire a lawyer, he will make things easier and faster. and then we came to know that atul, we knew him well, has his own firm dealing into visas and migration. So it was a boon and we knew our money is safe. We had heard about hoards of cases where people are duped of their money. anyway, back to the topic, contact him, he is fast and efficient and safe.
and of-course since he is onshore, things are even faster. we got our acs result in 20 days flat. now we are almost at the application point, he has got our papers, he just mailed and he will file it soon.

mail him and i am sure he will give u a lot of info and the required help.



answer to your question, ACS takes about 20-25 days if all papers are in order, it is valid for one year, so within that one year you have to apply for the visa. we started our process in jan, rather December, it took us 3 months to gather all the papers. some companies just dont take interest in your problems, and if u r not an employee with them anymore, they would not consider your request. we filed in first week of may and got the result in last week of may.

post that we took another 4 months for the paperwork, since u r in india, u wud relate with it. it takes ages to get small things done and if u got bigger issues, your life will roll running after the govt. agencies.

and I have been reading about australia since one and half year, and i dont just read, i try and understand the working etc of things if I really get into something. it isnt homework buddy, its just curious mind and now since we hv everything done, its a source of passing time 

wish you luck, just ask if u got any questions.

cheers
anj


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

"it isn't homework buddy, its just curious mind"

perfect....

i know how thing work in india.....some time u really feel funny....but that's how it is....n i studied in delhi so i can say still delhi is better then most of the place in india.

in fact ever since i came from Melbourne (official trip) i just can't forget n thinking all the time to migrate. It's beautiful place.

today i met another agent and she said my 6 month experience will not be counted. 
Now i am really getting down as i met altogether 5 agent and out of 5 three said no and two said yes.

i guess i have to wait for another six month.......which i am not sure...i will chk with atul...

anj1976...... since u hv filed ur petition to DIAC (wish u good luck), do you need to submit your passport along with ur doc....?? Lady agent (i met today) told that u need to submit ur passport with them for some time.....which i just didn't understand.

i understand once ur petition is approved then u have to go to consulate to get it stamped.....right and DIAC does not hold ur passport.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess u shud stop meeting these agents in India, I know plenty of those who hardly know things and give information which is half correct and at times sadly enough not the right information at all.
talk to atul and see what he says, I can trust this guy with my eyes closed. he has done a professional job with us.
another fren talked to him and he gave her the right guidance, something which all other agents could not give.
and i dont believe this, why shud the passport be with them? it goes to them only when they need it for stamping the visa.. gosh


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

I decided to talk to atul and called up but he didn't pick up the call......will try again.
BTW, what's ur name...?? i can give ur reference to atul when i talk to him..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah sure, its anjali from Delhi. we just filed for skilled independent.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

he does take the call always, maybe it was late, call him on monday and i assure you the right guidance, i can vouch for it. and atleast i know he does not dupe people of their money.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

Just now i spoke to him and came to know my 6 months Project trainee period will not be considered in my total experience.

he said to go for ACS i need to have 4yrs of experience not less then that. 
Now i need to wait for 9 months to have 4yrs. 

he said DIAC need only three yrs which i have but for skill assessment i have to have 4yrs. His experience says 9 out of 10 got rejected bu ACS when one have/had less then 4yrs of exp.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

bbraj said:


> Just now i spoke to him and came to know my 6 months Project trainee period will not be considered in my total experience.
> 
> he said to go for ACS i need to have 4yrs of experience not less then that.
> Now i need to wait for 9 months to have 4yrs.
> ...


go with what he says, he has a good experience, its best to wait, u hv 9 months to gather your papers. do that in next 9 months. trust me it takes time to sort all that. we took 9 months. the company he worked for took forever to send the refernce letters and then our marriage registration took 4 months, our assessment ws done in may but we had to wait for ielts and registration for next 3 and half months. we just filed our application on 19th sept. which was yesterday. so dont think paper work is easy, one does not realise how much time things take but now that we calculate, we started in dec-jan, and we filed in sept., makes it 9 months. do your homework so that u dont loose time when ur assessment is done.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

i am thinking of doing exactly what u r suggesting.

what n all doc i need and in which format? 
what preparation i need in order to have doc and in desire format?
if i go for ielts test in a month then for how long this test will be valid?

since u said it takes long time to have every thing in order......could u plz elaborate on the same?

just wanted to have a clear picture so i can have every thing in order before i become eligible to go for this


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

bbraj said:


> i am thinking of doing exactly what u r suggesting.
> 
> what n all doc i need and in which format?
> what preparation i need in order to have doc and in desire format?
> ...


Hi
see, everyone's situation is different, will tell you the entire paperwork that we did from the day we started.
we started thinking of moving in november-december last year. I was reading a lot about dubai, singapore and australia and the US. I have a frend whose husband is a consultant in the US, I talked to her and she said shekhar's (my husband) profile is strong and she can talk to her husband about sponsoring, though the entire cost would hv been ours, the H1 and everything, but yes the initial month's stay would be at their guest house, etc etc, but we chicked out in jan since US economy wasnt too promising. Shekhar had a few friends in Singapore and they were all praises about the place, then came singapore in dec-jan but again it was about finding a job, for which we had to go there and shekhar was not comfortable of the idea of a gamble. I had another frend in Dubai who's wife is in HR in a recruitment firm or the like. but we dropped tht too, dunno why. I had a few friends who moved to OZ, by chance they called and we discussed our plan of moving out of India because there isnt much for shekhar in India. That was when he suggested OZ. He said when he came 2 yrs back, he came with 6 L indianr rupee and today post 2 yrs he has taken a house and still has 6L in his bank, so that was not bad. anyway, shekhar talked to his friends in brisbane and well they all were doing well for themselves even after being on a student visa they were working 20 hrs a week and had managed a car and what not. this was when we started off. atul is related to my brother in law, that would be my sisters husband, my bro in law suggested we talk to atul, we did and he suggested all papers required, discussed the fees and we started off.
sorry to bug u with my story. now about the papers. shekhar has worked as a technical support engineer, to team lead to escalation engineer. he has worked one year in one company then 3 yrs in another and now since one yr he is in the present company working as a sys admin, he is setting up the server base for asia pacific. its almost done.
from the previous companies he took a while to get reference letter, atul gave us a format, it has to hv all the roles and responsibilities and the hierarchy of the company, where u stand in the hierarchy and the company brochure, now no company will give all that, it is expecting too much from an X employee, the first company he worked for took 2 months for a reference letter, the HR person there asked for the format, she said it looks alright, though they did not mention the clients they had since it was against company policy. we talked to her 5 times and she said the letter is sent by courier, crap, but it took 2 months to get tht letter. shekhar also was trying to get a similar letter form the 2nd company, who refused, they said they wont giv it in a format tht he needs, anyway, he talked to the seniors there who were his drinking buddies , so tht too took a while. shekhar had gone to Pune in December, he did not have his 3rd year marksheet or i think it was the first year marksheet, though he had the certificates etc, he did his masters in computers. but still we did not want any issue just because he did not hv his 1st yr marksheet. that was when he managed getting the 1st yr marksheet.

other than that, i did not hv my certificate of graduation, and i took 3 months to get that, i started the process last yr in july-august and ifnally got it in december.
We got married in feb'08 and getting the marriage registered was a pain, they said both my parents and his parents had ot be there, else it would take 3-4 months, blaaaah, by chance his mom was over from his hometown, and tht thing too got done in a 2 months.

so everything was not easy, it was bloody irritating. but good for us, the more we were getting stuck, the more we got keen to go from here. You see, if u love your hometown or country too much, it is impossible to go elsewhere and be happy, we got so irritated that we thought, how we wish we go today itself..

coming to paperwork
1. reference letter form all companies worked with (from the employer or manager or HR on company letterhead with a phone number or email if they want to contact them personally)
2. reference letter from seniors, co-employees, HR if possible (with respective contact numbers etc)
3. all those who give references, their respective business cards, i card copy, just to proove that they are actual c0-employees and they might contact them.
4. your salary slip, as many as possible, it acts as a proof
5. any and every certificate that you got from your office, even if its a certificate of excellence. (it acts as a proof of being employed since all certificates have company logo and at times client logos which the companies never mention on the letter they give to you)
6. offer letter form the companies u worked for, other communication stating promotion, anything and everything that u must hv got in all your work experience. It gives weight to your CV.
7. all educational certificates, degree, diploma, anything and everything that u have.
8. Bank statement, which will compliment your salary slips (again, it supports your salary slips)
9. your CV, with roles & responsibilities in detail, work history, education history, your strength etc.
10. the letter form your employer shud compliment your CV, there shud be nothing contradicting.
11. passport copies
12. i think we gave photographs too (i dont remember exactly)
13. his birth proof
14. i think we sent proof of residence too (lease deed)
15. last but not the least, infact most important, an affidavit / statutory declaration stating why u can not give a complete hierarchy in the letters given by the company, and tht u cud not manage references from your seniors because u fear loosing ur job etc, u see, not every company is comfortable giving u what u ask for. shekhar's company (current employer) asked him to sign a bond for 3 months notice period if he wants a letter, so he asked them to go to hell, he gave a declaration instead. the format was given by atul
this is it i guess, basically they need all proofs, be as descriptive about your job, roles n responsibilities and put in as much of technical crap as u can .

this all was given to us by atul
we put in our acs papers in may and got the result in may itself, took 20 days. we had given them all that shekhar had. even the papers which were not required, we thought they r papers, incase they r not relevant, they will skip them or throw them. we gave about 90 sheets in all 

u hv to file the papers very well so that they dont hv to bang their head to find things. make a file with pockets, each pocket shud be numbered, make a complimenting annexure, which states which pocket has what paper, you know, like an index so tht they can refer to the pocket for respective document. file papers in order, education certificates in decending order etc.

we applied thru atul, so we did not file anything, just gave him a bundle hehe 

as for the visa application

1. both our birth certificates
2. my school certificate had a wrong birth date since in india they give admission to kids born till 30th sept., and i am a 6th oct. born, so my parents did not want me to waste one yr because of 6 days, they asked the school officials, they said change the date of birth, we had to give an affidavit to support tht
3. affidavit for both birth certificates from parents stating tht we, parents of XYZ state that she/he was born on this date, at such n such hospital etc etc.
4. our marriage certificate
5. an affidavit for change of name for me (since half certificates were in my maiden name and passport is in my current name)
6. all educational certificates (we are not cashing the points for spouse skill though my profession is in skill list)
7. 4 photographs each with name in block at the back)
8. copies of all papers tht we gave fro ACS (we gave an extra copy to atul when we sent paper for acs, he used the same for visa)
9. passport copies with all stamped pages
10. translation for shekhar birth certificate since his' was in HIndi
11. identity proof
12. original ielts results

all papers hv to be attested by a notory

i guess that was it, i can not recall if there was anything else.
now thats a long post, with lil relevant info and more of crap 

hope it helps anyways.. we took forever for these papers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

about the ielts, we took the general module, it was easy, u can search for ielts in the forum, i hv written loads about it, it will give u a fair idea.
i got 7.5 and shekahr got 8. now, the ielts test is valid fro a year, take it one month prior to your application, when u r ready with all papers, maybe when u file for the acs. but again, u never know how long the acs takes, incase it takes longer then u will be worried, it does not tk more thn a month or max two but still, some ppl take longer if their papers r missing, a frend took 6 months, and it shud be valid the day u file ur application. best is to wait for the acs result, or maybe when u apply, take it.. atul asked us to take it when we applied for the acs, but the seats were not available, so we had to wait a month for tht.
oh, and we had some issues with our passport too, we wanted to sort all tht before we applied for the application. my passport expired and i wanted to get a fresh one, shekhar's passport ws made in pune, and it did not hv my name so we cud not giv tht as a proof of residence, so we gave his passport for change of address, marital status and inclusion of my name, it took 4 months for police verufification, which cam enegative, god knows why, the cop did not ask for any papers, what we gave, without seeing it, he said bas aur nahi chahiye, (stupid, dumb cop) so i got my passport made in tatkal on my own, using the sam epapers and his passport went for verification again, we thought the passport number might change, and since they ask for passport details for ielts, we did not want to tk the test with old passport details. 
we have been thru hell last few months, there were nights when we wud stare at the ceiling and talk, complain about the system, we used to feel so low, nothing was working, this was what we always felt.

anyway, its all good now..


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

Believe me reading ur post was certainly an experience rather motivating and not bugging....

i didn't think in my wildest dream that in order to have doc in desire format one have to go for such a pain.

take my word...all ur effort n pain will fetch u a very beautiful and fresh morning in Australia. 

in my case before i start i have to wait.....which is making me nervous. 

well...i spoke to atul.....let see what atul is suggesting me..... i wanted to make all my paper ready provided atul say so as i might have to travel to US in dec.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the effort will pay, but small small things taking so much time is bugging.
i always take things positive, if u got time, take it as grace period. in our case our marriage registration n passport made us wait, infact our ielts was scheduled for 21st august and we made sure all paperwork was done with by that time. ielts was so heavily booked, so tht was good in a way, because had we taken the ielts before that, we wud hv been more frustrated.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

another thing, since u hv all the time now, make the best of it, gather everything that u can so that u dont loose time post ur completion of 4 yrs exp.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

hey ...how's going on...??

@anj... 
wish to know you and your husband both got skill assesed by ACS or only ur husband?? by reading ur thread i got to know that u both took ielts but how about skill assesment?? 

thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

he got his acs assessment done in may, we both gave ielts because since we r coming from India, we had to give the ielts. if i want i too can get my skill assessed but we r not short of points.

anj


----------



## bobby_awasthi (Oct 6, 2008)

*Been there done that. All the best.*

Hi,

'Been through done that' here.

Dont know if I could be of any help since my profession was sea apart from the one you guys went through. But, I certainly identify with you guys there when it comes to being an Indian going through all this.

We (myself, wife and son) got the Visa in February this year until when I was only a silent reader of most of such forums and was excited as well as frustrated at the same time (just like you) for having to face so much more than some others. Finally went to Sydney on the PR Visa in March and now thinking long term.

@anj: There's something I would like to point out which I noticed while reading. You did not really need to do IELTS. Trust me. In our case, my points were enough. Even I did not do the IELTS until the CO asked for it. (The only risk is at that point they dont wait - they want the reciept of next available test date to be booked within 15 days and scanned/sent to them as a proof - and if you fail in that one, you dont get the other chance!  I had only submitted my 'medium of instruction at the institute was English / medium of communication in this organization is English in both my qualifications reference from college as well as my boss' ref letter. The CO it seems did not even bother. Came back straight - IELTS results not provided B Awasthi to do IELTS on next avl dte.... blah blah. The second line surprisingly was - English language knowledge not demonstrated by (wife). Need to show 'at least functional english' - for which our lawyer suggested I get a letter from her HOD/Principal from the college where she did her MSc. We just sent that. (Good luck, her M Phil guide had become HOD so it took only a week for her dad back home in India to send it across). I only sent Police Certs from India and here (Dubai) /Medical reciepts (they recieve them from doctor himself not us) & a reciept from British Council saying I have registered for next avl test which was 2 and half months away. No response, CO went to sleep again. And I was worried. Lawyer said dont bother, no news is good news (it is indeed so with DIMIA, my earlier visa rejection (in 2001) - for experience shortage reasons - had arrived in less than 20 days from lodging . 

The most interesting part of story now. 
On 25th British Council announced the results but it was a Friday and Dubai was off - on 26th evening I went to the courier office got the score sheet - on 27th I scanned and emailed to the lawyer (authorized communicator only allowed) - on 31st January morning 08:30 she calls up to ask me what I was doing and did I think of what if... etc. I said come on, not again. And... the Visa was granted as if the CO was just waiting for IELTS results for my case to close. Imagine - 3 days from sending the last paperwork and exactly on the date of loding one year back. (My profession is on MODL).

The only frustrating part is the wait until CO is assigned. 

But remember, Visa grant is not the end of it. Now when I am planning other things - there's a pile. Start looking at cost of living - Indian associations in Ozland - Job market - cost of relocating - most importantly, real estate costs (definitely better than India or Dubai but still - not affordable initially to buy and rents are high). Also think, there are no LCCs flying to Australia (except Tiger going to Perth - or Melbourne via Darwin). Think the cost of maintaining connections back home. Think the cost of maintaining your identity. Lots... While away your time until you get the good news. Hope to see you in Sydney some day. 

Let me know if I could guide with any other info...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bob, if i can call u tht,
well, u r right, we too were thinking of omiting the ielts, since it is an added cost, for the two of us it comes to 15k indian rupee, we even talked to people in our school, for a letter that we hv studied english from kg to 12th and then graduation too, but trust me, the college bit was a hassle, i took 5 months to get my graduation cert from the college, they asked me for all kinds of papers n then one day i gave up and shouted since it was the nth time they made me visit the college, n then they had to part with my grad cert . so i had no patience to go thru the ordeal again, our lawyer told us that ielts can be omitted but if they want it, it wud be too late since the ielts test has a huge waiting list. its better to spend a few thn regretting ur decision of not doing ur homework later 

I know visa grant isnt the end but the begining of struggle, since right now we r in our comfort zone, i hv been going thru the cost of living bit, what to do and what not to do once we arrive. infact i think this one yr period is a boon, since we can gather all the money that we can, we just got married so both of us were broke post our wedding, but thank god, in last 8 months we hv managed about 5 lakhs (indian rupee) of which we hv spent 2L already in the visa process, tht leaves us with all of 3, lots more to manage, but one yr is enough to save wen both of us are working.
will shoot more questions as and when i can think of them 
be prepared.. not only me, a lot of ppl who see a member from within OZ start shooting questions, they like it coming from the horses mouth 

let me be the first, so how was it? i mean ur initial days? rentals, expenses, etc.. comparison of OZ and India etc etc etc

anj


----------



## bobby_awasthi (Oct 6, 2008)

No no, you got it wrong. I am not yet within Oz. We went there, spent a week, saw the place, spoke to a few of our friends and came back to Dubai where we have been based for 10 years. Since then I am doing everything like scanning for properties, looking for schooling/community/job areas, looking at the transition (whether to move all in one go or in phases) and so on. 

But yes, if there's anything about the process and even about the places (since my current view is not limited to one city or place); you are welcome. I can tell you this much, your savings that you mentioned would be enough for you two to sit and enjoy life for at least 4 months (assuming average lifestyle and including rental expenses for a normal 1b/r in a metro - where most people land). The tenure might double if you move to a regional area (but not much choice of jobs in your fields). Just for info, your initial entry would cost you around 2L provided you look for average accommodation (it might get cheaper if fly Tiger after utilizing one of their offers). Another advantage would be that you could then spend about another year in your current job and place and save more. Remember, you wont be bothered for, by the government or anyone, during the first two years  unless you have a very different and unique reason. My thought process is slightly different - move into my own house so it would cut down my expenses by half straightaway.  Maybe phase out the transition (one goes first with kids and other follows) or something like this, but all thats just plans currently. 

Just wanted to know something which maybe your lawyer would know. What is the maximum duration you can stay out (gap between two trips to Oz) while holding a PR Visa? If only he wishes to assist.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i too hv been reading and reading about the places and other options for us. we r working towards gathering info, as much as we can and in terms of finances, we r saving as much as we can. I am sure we can manage much more thn what we have in next one year. I am used to luxury but wen it comes to adjusting, i am sure i can manage for sometime for a better future. 
from what i hv gathered, we need close to 1500 $ as bond and another 3000 $ for initial 2 month rental. makes it 4500 $ which is as u said 2L indian rupees. other thn that the flight cost which wud be another Lakh Indian rupee, daily chores wud be say 1000$ per month, which is 40K indian rupee, and another 1000$ for first one week in a hotel/motel/hostel. tht comes to 3.5L, we can save a lot in this if we make things easier in terms of what we want and wut we shud hv.  I am good at saving, so i guess it shudnt be an issue.

ok, now about the gaps between two trips, I mailed my lawyer but he has not mailed as yet, from what i hv read, once your visa is validated, there is no set rule on the gap between two trips. but if u r looking at citizenship, u wil hv to b in OZ for atleast 4 yrs, out of which last 12 months hv to be continuous (without any gap-as u called it ). this makes u eligible for citizenship.

anj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Anjana,

My name is Pankaj & I m also planning to apply for this VISA subclass 175.
I have to wait for another 8 months for me to get 4 years of exp.
I am working as a process consultant now.

Your post was really really helpful as I was also planning to start the paper work from now.
Thanks.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> about the ielts, we took the general module, it was easy, u can search for ielts in the forum, i hv written loads about it, it will give u a fair idea.
> i got 7.5 and shekahr got 8. now, the ielts test is valid fro a year, take it one month prior to your application, when u r ready with all papers, maybe when u file for the acs. but again, u never know how long the acs takes, incase it takes longer then u will be worried, it does not tk more thn a month or max two but still, some ppl take longer if their papers r missing, a frend took 6 months, and it shud be valid the day u file ur application. best is to wait for the acs result, or maybe when u apply, take it.. atul asked us to take it when we applied for the acs, but the seats were not available, so we had to wait a month for tht.
> oh, and we had some issues with our passport too, we wanted to sort all tht before we applied for the application. my passport expired and i wanted to get a fresh one, shekhar's passport ws made in pune, and it did not hv my name so we cud not giv tht as a proof of residence, so we gave his passport for change of address, marital status and inclusion of my name, it took 4 months for police verufification, which cam enegative, god knows why, the cop did not ask for any papers, what we gave, without seeing it, he said bas aur nahi chahiye, (stupid, dumb cop) so i got my passport made in tatkal on my own, using the sam epapers and his passport went for verification again, we thought the passport number might change, and since they ask for passport details for ielts, we did not want to tk the test with old passport details.
> we have been thru hell last few months, there were nights when we wud stare at the ceiling and talk, complain about the system, we used to feel so low, nothing was working, this was what we always felt.
> ...


Thanks anjana.
I also planning to apply for 175 visa.
I am still waiting to get to 4 years exp as I m now 3.3 years of exp.
ur post was very helpful in how to plan the things.
I posses valid 475 visa and was there in melbourne for 3 months..wll that help in anyway?

Pankaj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi pankaj, its anj and not anjana

anyway, i cant comment if that will help or not. wait til someone else replies to your query

anj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi pankaj, its anj and not anjana
> 
> anyway, i cant comment if that will help or not. wait til someone else replies to your query
> 
> anj


Ohh sorry..anj

i think its the rite time to start for the collection of all the paper work.
anyway thanks for the list of docs, it was very helpful.

Pankaj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Thanks anjana.
> I also planning to apply for 175 visa.
> I am still waiting to get to 4 years exp as I m now 3.3 years of exp.
> ur post was very helpful in how to plan the things.
> ...


Hi Pankaj, 

When in doubt check with an agent - we have a few of them on the forum now.

Also be aware that questions can get lost when they are asked on someone else's thread (which has happened quite a bit on this thread). When asking a specific question you are better off starting a thread of your own. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes sure it is, we took almost one yr to collect all papers, since here in India thing take time.. we had our marriage to be registered, then the IELTS, the certificates and affidavits, passport, references etc.. 
wish u luck


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> When in doubt check with an agent - we have a few of them on the forum now.
> 
> ...


Karen thanks for your advice.
will do that.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

*Statutory declaration format.*

Hi,

Can you please help me on the statuory declaration format which you received from Atul. Just the format so I can use it for myslef.

Regards
iaquil


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

iaquil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me on the statuory declaration format which you received from Atul. Just the format so I can use it for myslef.
> 
> ...


hey iaquil...

i havn't received SD format from Atul... i spoke to him once but yet to start the process....

-bbraj


----------

